# New PB cat for MMagis



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike had never fished for blue cats before but I think he got the hang of it  










I noticed the rod tip going down and suspected a big fish and got a movie of the catch.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Heck of a Blue Cat.... I wanna go, I'm free the next few days (hint, hint)


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Absolutely awesome Cat Mike!
How much did that sucker weigh?


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

That's a beauty!! Congratulations. Do you need anybody to carry your tackle?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That one weighed 67.5 lbs as best we could tell. But someone's being modest.  This was only one of many through the week, and it wasn't the biggest.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Where did you catch that beast?


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Wow...that's pretty much all I have to say....wow...wow....and DOUBLE wow!
How long did it take you to land him? I can't wait till we can see the video footage! 
Congrats on that awesome catch :B 
what a great way to begin the new year 
Marcia


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats MM,nice fish


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

That is a great photo. Congratulations! What were you using for bait, a side of beef?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

What a beauty!! Congratulations Mike on that catch. I bet that was an awesome experience. I am looking forward to seeing Robby's video footage.

By the way what was the biggest fish of the week?


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

OK Katfish Robby, where is the link to the video? We need to see it!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

OK Billy Bob here it is:

big blue 

Notice Mike glances behind him to make sure the net handle is extended  

Also it is normally difficult to get Magis to smile but I got one out of him here.

Release


----------



## mefishlots (Oct 24, 2005)

Congrats and way to go...nice fish. That was a beast.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Man thats a hellova fish!


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

All I can say is NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mmagis also got a 62 pound brute on that trip.










At one spot we stopped he pulled 4 big blue cats out and I finally got him to smile.










We would have liked to sit over that pile of blue cats but a little boat wanted to use that part of the river. We moved out of its way just before I took this pic.










All in all I think the trip helped with our flathead withdrawal and help us keep our fishing skills sharp.


----------

